# Hay cosas en la vida que me cuestan creer.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola, gente.

Amigos, necesito que me den una empujadita con esta frase, tengo dudas:

_«Hay cosas en la vida que me cuestan creer»_
 
Agradezco desde ya.


----------



## Vanda

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Hola, gente.
> 
> Amigos, necesito que me den una empujadita con esta frase, tengo dudas:
> 
> _«Hay cosas en la vida que me cuestan creer»_
> 
> Agradezco desde ya.



Há/ tem coisas na vida em que custo acreditar.


----------



## Outsider

Também:

Há coisas na vida que me custam a crer.
A vida tem coisas que me custam a crer.
A vida tem coisas que custam a acreditar.​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ok, muito obrigada por tudo. Que pessoal!

Estefanía.


----------



## jazyk

Normativamente, não sei se em Portugal se considera correto, acredito que não, as opções dadas pelo Outsider estão equivocadas. As versões corretas seriam:

Há coisas na vida que me custa (a) crer.
 A vida tem coisas que me custa (a) crer.
 A vida tem coisas que custam a acreditar. Esta é-me desconhecida e prefiro não me pronunciar a respeito.

Custa a alguém algo. Crer custa (é custoso) a alguém. Crer é o sujeito dessas orações, portanto o verbo deve(ria) estar no singular. No português europeu parece que se aceita esse a, até o tenho visto muito em José Saramago, mas ele não tem respaldo nenhum se analisarmos a frase sintaticamente.

As opções dadas pela Vanda são bem brasileiras e se aceitam coloquialmente, mas não fazem parte da língua considerada culta. Aí houve uma reinterpretação dos papéis de cada palavra. 

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Não vejo o problema de "custar a crer" com preposição, nem da concordância. Sei que não serve de autoridade, mas na Internet encontro muitas construções do mesmo tipo:

"custa a fazer"
"custam a fazer"
"custa a subir"
"custam a subir"

As últimas três parecem ser principalmente de Portugal, é certo.


----------



## jazyk

Espero a sua justificativa mais bem documentada. Não que isso seja importante, mas já dei a minha. Na internet você vai achar de tudo, meu caro, e não preciso dizer-lhe isso.  

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Não se trata apenas do que encontro na Internet, mas do que estou habituado a ouvir e ler.

Este síto especializado considera "aceitável" a construção "custa-me a crer", embora dê preferência a "custa-me crer". Realmente, o "a" não está ali a fazer nada, do ponto de vista semântico. Por outro lado, a nossa língua está cheia de locuções verbais com a preposição _a_. Não vejo ao certo o que é que torna esta especialmente condenável...

P.S. Quanto à concordância, depois de reflectir um pouco parece-me que de facto o singular é melhor.


----------



## jazyk

> Este síto especializado considera "aceitável" a construção "custa-me a crer", embora dê preferência a "custa-me crer". Realmente, o "a" não está ali a fazer nada, do ponto de vista semântico. Por outro lado, a nossa língua está cheia de locuções verbais com a preposição _a_. Não vejo ao certo o que é que torna esta especialmente condenável...


Não o condenei, Outsider. Releia o que escrevi e atente para o uso dos parênteses:

As versões *corretas* seriam:



> Há coisas na vida que me custa (a) crer.
> A vida tem coisas que me custa (a) crer.


Simplesmente еu não a usaria, pelo motivo que já explicitei.



> P.S. Quanto à concordância, depois de reflectir um pouco parece-me que de facto o singular é melhor.


Fico feliz. 

Jazyk


----------



## Alandria

Por que não incluir a forma plural?


----------



## Outsider

Porque o que custa é crer, e não as coisas...


----------



## Alandria

Agora estou confunsa, dessa forma passo a interpretar que quem crê, crê em algo. Não deveria haver um "em" na frase, então?
'custa-me crer _em_ coisas que a vida tem'


----------



## jazyk

Essa seria a opção que eu escolheria, Alandria, mas veja também o que diz o Ciberdúvidas.  

Jazyk


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola, en primer lugar agradezco el interés.

Muchachos,
La verdad que cuando leí las frases de Outsider me sorprendí un poco por la "a". Gracias por las explicaciones sobre eso.

Un beso a todos.

Estefanía.


----------

